
Ask HN: What to read after “Thinking in Systems”? - yash8141
I recently finished thinking in systems and i want to learn more.So i am looking for book reccomendation.If possible any books related to programming and math and systems thinking.
======
dredmorbius
Take a look through Brian Castellani's Map of the Complexity Sciences (2018):

[https://www.art-sciencefactory.com/complexity-
map_feb09.html](https://www.art-sciencefactory.com/complexity-map_feb09.html)

~~~
yash8141
the map looks magnificent.

------
elviejo79
The Fifth Discipline by Senge. Also a great introduction to systems thinking.

Also everything written by Goldratt.

In particular: The Goal and It's not luck Both are business novels, they read
lightly but the lessons are profound.

~~~
el_dev_hell
The Goal is both insightful and hilarious.

The system-oriented lessons/examples are great. The 80s style dialogues,
integrations, and throwbacks are fun sideshows.

------
no_identd
Depends, do you have ~$500 to spare?

I ask because the single best book on cybernetics (and I mean it, it feels a
tad bit absurd how much better than other works on the topic it seems to me)
costs roughly that, isn't available on Libgen, and nobody dares mention it
anywhere in fear of driving prices on used copies up, because nobody wants the
publisher to get any money for it, cause while they sure charge a lot for it,
they actively hampered efforts by the original authors for a new edition of
the book. (The rights to it eventually did end up in the right hands - a
decade too late.)

If you wanna know why we don't see widespread adaption of systems thinking, it
seems almost singularly caused by the nega-butterfly effect of that book not
sitting on Libgen & having a price tag on it so gigantic people don't even
wanna talk about it.

So ironic, makes me want to puke.

~~~
enkiv2
Are you talking about the 2nd edition of "Design for a Brain"?

There are embarassingly many cybernetics books this could refer to
(particularly from the midcentury)...

~~~
Tomte
Probably not:
[https://openlibrary.org/books/OL5791995M/Design_for_a_brain](https://openlibrary.org/books/OL5791995M/Design_for_a_brain)

~~~
no_identd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20229045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20229045)

------
HiroshiSan
Hey I just bought this book, at the back she gives a great suggested reading
list, I encourage you to take a look and pick one that sparks your interest
:).

~~~
yash8141
yes I have seen that but as said in question I am looking some mathy and
programming of systems,if not that then something different according to the
reader liked.

~~~
Jtsummers
Sterman's "Business Dynamics" may be of interest to you, but it's pricey. You
may be able to find a PDF online. Morecroft's "Strategic Modelling and
Business Dynamics" is available on Safari Books Online if you have a
subscription.

~~~
yash8141
both books look good.Thanks

------
enkiv2
I'll do you one better, and give you a whole bibliography:
[http://pcp.vub.ac.be/CSBOOKS.html](http://pcp.vub.ac.be/CSBOOKS.html)

Some of the books on that list aren't readily available, because as
cybernetics went out of style they went out of print.

------
dredmorbius
New Books in Systems and Cybernetics podcast is also a good resouce.

[https://newbooksnetwork.com/category/systems-and-
cybernetics...](https://newbooksnetwork.com/category/systems-and-cybernetics/)

------
lemony_fresh
“The Origin of Wealth” is an excellent take on macroeconomics from a complex
adaptive systems view.

~~~
lemony_fresh
Also recommend this course by Scott Page from the Santa Fe Institute:
[https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/understanding-
comple...](https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/understanding-
complexity.html)

~~~
dredmorbius
SFI generally is an excellent source of complexity science research and
writing.

[https://www.santafe.edu](https://www.santafe.edu)

------
james_s_tayler
The Model Thinker is excellent.

